# Looking for great freeride bindings - Targas, or...?



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

The Targa's have a foam strechy shit toe strap that will conform like a cup on your toe. Other's I would suggest you check out would be:

Forum Republic/Arena if you can find them
Ride SPi, NRC, CAD


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I was pretty set on the targas, so I just really wanted to know if they're as good as the 08 joints, and if they had a toe strap.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

You can't go wrong with the Targas....


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Burton c02


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I've heard nothing but good about Targas so just stick with them if you're thinking about getting them.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

ride alpha movements


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

if you really are looking for a freeride specific binding, then the Arsenal is what you want from the Rome lineup. The Targa is more of an all around binding that works well as a freeride binding and has limitless adjustability that allows them to be used in the park as well, but the arsenal is stiffer overall and is going to be more responsive.The Rome toe straps IMO are superior the burton design in every way IMO as well

If you would like to look outside of the rome lineup, then the 09/10 Ride SPI's would be a good choice or the CAD if you want more adjustability at the cost of weight. Ride's gel toe straps IMO are even better than Rome's style, they grip well to the boot and never slip


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

^He's right. Rome Arsenal is stiffer and cheaper than the Targa...score! Union Data and Ride SPi would be my other recommendations. I haven't tried Ride's toe straps (yet) but Rome's also grip well and never slip either.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> ^He's right. Rome Arsenal is stiffer and cheaper than the Targa...score! Union Data and Ride SPi would be my other recommendations. I haven't tried Ride's toe straps (yet) but Rome's also grip well and never slip either.


Ride SPI's are great, solid bindings. Love the toe cap and I've never had it slip even on different boots with different toe box shapes.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Bones said:


> Ride SPI's are great, solid bindings. Love the toe cap and I've never had it slip even on different boots with different toe box shapes.


Really like the Ride bindings, but that gummy toe strap worries me. How well/how long will it hold together? Could you throw something like the Burton replacement cap strap on?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Phenix_Rider said:


> Really like the Ride bindings, but that gummy toe strap worries me. How well/how long will it hold together? Could you throw something like the Burton replacement cap strap on?


Sure you could if you wanted to! I have a few friends with different models with the gummy toe strap and I have yet to see or hear of any problems.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I was looking to replace my CO2s when the base plate broke last year and originally looked at the Targas. The shop i went to also carried union and ended up with a pair of Unions. I really like them but they game me a great deal on the Force MCs so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Phenix_Rider said:


> Really like the Ride bindings, but that gummy toe strap worries me. How well/how long will it hold together? Could you throw something like the Burton replacement cap strap on?


I have several pairs of Ride bindings with the gel toe cap and there is no sign of wear and tare. They all have a good amount of days on them and never ripped or anything. Don't worry about the durability of Ride's toe caps because they are quality :thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> ride alpha movements


WTF?!



redlude97 said:


> if you really are looking for a freeride specific binding, then the Arsenal is what you want from the Rome lineup. The Targa is more of an all around binding that works well as a freeride binding and has limitless adjustability that allows them to be used in the park as well, but the arsenal is stiffer overall and is going to be more responsive.The Rome toe straps IMO are superior the burton design in every way IMO as well
> 
> If you would like to look outside of the rome lineup, then the 09/10 Ride SPI's would be a good choice or the CAD if you want more adjustability at the cost of weight. Ride's gel toe straps IMO are even better than Rome's style, they grip well to the boot and never slip


This pretty much sums it up. I ride the Targas and can honestly say the toe cap is far superior to Burton's. There is no slip and wraps around any boot you put into the bindings. I've seen Ride's gel caps and worry that they won't hold up to constant usage, but reviews have always been positive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for the reviews guys. Money's not really too much of an issue, because I'm prodealing the bindings. I think the targas are only like 125. I do like the Arsenal as well, but I like the adjustability of the Targas for crappy days (when I goto the park).


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow buy them for 125. i wanted to get some but i found some of last years Ride SPIs for 100 so i got them instead. im lookin for last years targas for a friend but i cant find them discounted anywhere. he'll have to get this years at full price of 250 so i would jump on that deal if i was you.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> I have several pairs of Ride bindings with the gel toe cap and there is no sign of wear and tare. They all have a good amount of days on them and never ripped or anything. Don't worry about the durability of Ride's toe caps because they are quality :thumbsup:


Good to know:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

i agree the romes are comfortable (for me anyways) hardly even feel them there, i have a set of targas on one board and 390s on the other , solid company


----------

